# I don't know how I should train my cockatiel???



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello...
I have a 7 month old cockatiel, I got him a week ago today. He was hand fed and has his wings clipped for his safety. I don't know a good way to train him. He still bites... so when he bites or nips I put him in his cage for a "time out". But I don't want him to think his cage is a "punishment" either. So when he bites me, what is a good way to tell him no? Sometimes when I say no, he doesn't stop( occasionally he gets more mad and gets worse?). What is a good way to teach him not to bite? Thanks!


----------



## mostangrypirate (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw a video where the guy trained the bird to ignore his hand. he would hover his hand close and if the bird reacted, he pulled away. but as soon as the bird looked at ANYthing else he "clicked" and gave a treat. eventually the bird stopped attacking every time it saw the hand. That, combined with target touch training, mellowed the bird out totally.


----------



## mostangrypirate (Jun 12, 2011)

also. take a lot of breaks. don't pester, and don't bother trying anything close to bed time. we train (or play) for five to ten minutes and then quit for about twenty. we stop BEFORE the bird gets tired of it, so it doesn't actually want us to leave yet and wants us to come back when we do. Don't it be the boss, or more accurately, don't let realize that it IS the boss!.....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I say no, but if it hasn´t got effect I put Reynie on the floor. Any way, it isn´t a very good way to train them. It´s better award Teddy when he does something well (when he doesn´t bite you). For example, say "Very well, Teddy!" or give him some millet. This is because tiels don´t understand "no".
PD: Teddy is really cute!!!


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Follow the advice of others here, but seek the guidance of the best, too.

The two most valuable training books and DVDs that I have come across include those available at birdtricks.com, the Womach brothers have some great stuff and I've trained Tito to do eight tricks following their steps.

Barbara Hendriech is also a work leader is training and behavior, her stuff can be found at "goodbird inc" on the web. I purchased her four hour long live parrot training seminar DVD; brilliant. If on;t I'd adopted a few of these principles earlier.

Good luck, enjoy the reading and the viewing if you chose either of these!


----------



## RookieBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

This is definitely good advice. I have no experience with cockatiels, but my parrotlet bites a lot and I read somewhere using their cage for a time out can result in actually MORE biting because they realize it gets them put back in their cage (which is generally where they want to be because it's their "safe spot".) I heard wiggling your finger can help stop them from biting, but if they're persistent then it's difficult. Target training and lots of good praised stopped my parrotlet from biting. She was somewhat wild before (attacked hands to the point of blood sometimes) but now (three months later) she's a little love bug. Clicker training works a lot. 15 minute sessions approx. 4/5 times a day helps A LOT. Always end on a good note - negative endings can result in improper behavior.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

I follow Birdtricks.com too! I know my bird has taken well to clicker training and target training, to the point where he will actually target onto my hand, which he used to be terrified of. What's amazing about them, is they have a facebook page where they will answer questions, unless they have a course specified around it. love them~!


----------

